# Such a NOOB question:-(



## bgallodoro24 (Feb 6, 2012)

When i click manage attachments it wont let me click choose file.


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

You have to upload your photo's to a site like flickr and then use the img tag and then insert the link to the photo.

example: Remove the quotes when using for real.
"







"


----------



## ktownhero (Mar 21, 2011)

Android devices integrate perfectly with Picasa web albums. In fact, there is a setting that automatically uploads all of your pictures to Picasa into a private album! Picasa is part of Google services, so you already have an account if you have a Gmail account (which you do, because you're using Android). Here is the link:

https://picasaweb.google.com/home

If your device is not already uploading them, you can very easily upload to Picasa by picking a picture or group of pictures, choosing "Share" and choosing Picasa. Once they are on the site, you can grab links to use on forums like this.


----------



## bgallodoro24 (Feb 6, 2012)

ktownhero said:


> Android devices integrate perfectly with Picasa web albums. In fact, there is a setting that automatically uploads all of your pictures to Picasa into a private album! Picasa is part of Google services, so you already have an account if you have a Gmail account (which you do, because you're using Android). Here is the link:
> 
> https://picasaweb.google.com/home
> 
> If your device is not already uploading them, you can very easily upload to Picasa by picking a picture or group of pictures, choosing "Share" and choosing Picasa. Once they are on the site, you can grab links to use on forums like this.


Thanks alot that really helpss. See, you learn something new everyday.


----------



## bgallodoro24 (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## bgallodoro24 (Feb 6, 2012)

Just tried it and still not working dont know what else to do.


----------



## bgallodoro24 (Feb 6, 2012)

I finally figured it out. As far as im concerned thread is dead.


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

bgallodoro24 said:


>



need to add a forward slash to the last img tag like this [/img]

oh also - you grabbed a link to the page the photo is displayed on... what you need to do is find the page where the photo is actually kept. try right clicking on the photo sometimes you get an option like copy image URl... this is what you want then past it here. if your still have trouble post the link to the photo and I will go have a look and see if I can give better description... 

Don't give up... we'll help you through.


----------

